# my cycle



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

i shouldve done this on my first cycle to keep track but i didnt know jack then, now i know a little more with the help of all the people on this forum. this is the gear im thinking about using for my next cycle. would someone let me know what you think and if you know of anything that i could change to make it work a little better, i want to get the most out of this as do we all.

next cycle.

weeks 1-12 test prop 100mg ED

weeks 1-4 dianabol 50mg ED

weeks 1-6 trenbolone 100mg EOD

weeks 4-9 deca 400mg/week

post cycle

days 1-4 nolvadex 60mg ED

days 5-10 nolvadex 40mg

days 11-16 nolvadex 20mg

this is the cycle my buddy and i put together, like i said, we are new at this so any input would be appreciated. thanks again. im going to start this probably the first of next month so i cant wait to watch this log grow!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi mate,

1 - Imho there is no need for tren in that cycle esp if its only your second cycle

2 - decs should be ran from day 1 as it is very slowly released and wont kick in fully until week 3-4.

Keep it simple like -

wk1-12 - 100mg prop eod

wk1-6 30mg dbol ed

wk6 -12 50mg winny rd (tabs - eod if injections0

wk1-9 400mg deca

pct wk 13

Deca runs to week 9 to allow pct to start at the same time at week 13.

Winstrol takes over from dbol at week 6 to help solidify gains.

Hope this helps bro

Just my opinion btw


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

thank you for the advice. i definately need all the info i can get. question, i have a buddy that is on a similar cycle and he says the tren is giving him heartburn, could this be a side effect? is it common?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

ok, so last night was my first night back in the gym in about a month and a half. i got laryngitis (dont know if i spelled that right) and it put me out of work for two weeks and ive been getting over a bad cough since. so last night was really my first night in since the end of my cycle, which was only 8 weeks. i made what i would call impressive gains on cycle, about 30 lbs on my bench, a good 45-50 lbs over what i could do with bi's and tri's before and nearly half again as much with what i could do on rows and pulldowns. i was worried that being out for so long would have killed my gains but surprisingly enough i matched what i was doing with arms last night. the only difference i noticed was that i didnt have the endurance i did when i was on cycle. another 17 days, give or take, until i start my cycle and im feeling really good about the gym, in fact better than i have before. looking foreward to packing on some size this time. gained about 12 lbs of muscle last time. definately going to monitor my diet more closely, i was taking in a lot of protein but not monitoring carbs as much as i know now that i should have. that having been said i am happy about keeping my gains and am glad i got the ball rolling. more to come.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Bump on what Opex said. I'd drop the tren and if you like short esters run NPP instead of deca. You'll need to inject it EOD, but you'll notice the effects within a few days. The sides effects are often less than with deca too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

NPP? what is it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Nandrolone Phenylpropionate. Think of it as a short ester deca.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

ill have to see if i can get it through my guy in the states.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree with opex too, but IMO I would taper the DBol weekly up to 45mg ED, adding 5MG each week from 30mg.

Beware of Test prop, the barrell can sometimes stick and is a bitch to push the plunger down, but definately a good test to use for results and feeling of well being  .

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

the plunger sticks injecting? is it thick? im going to be using throw away pins so im not worrying about reusing them if thats what the problem is coming from. just out of curosity while im writing im already trying to figure out the cycle after this one (i know, im a freak) and i have decided im going to run test suspension, and hopefully i can find a source that i can get it from in oil as opposed to water. but i need help building a cycle. im going to run the basics of suspension, deca and dbol, but what else if anything would you recommend. i know suspension is hard core stuff, i just want to do it. my pct will definately be in there too and nolva on hand incase of gyno. so hit me with ideas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

No prop is real thin it just real hard to push the plunger down, you will see what I mean when you shoot it. Its not to do with the pins its to do with the rubber in the barell and the prop. Not going to be a prob for you though bro, shoot your deca first and this will lubricate the barrel, use the same barell to shoot the prop and you'll be fine.

Susp is real hardcore stuff bud as the shots are ED or even 2x daily, If I were you, I would go for test enanthate or test cypionate. These are great tests and give real good strength/mass gains

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

exaktlywhat said:


> ill have to see if i can get it through my guy in the states.


It's getting more common in US. 100mg/ml is a common concentration.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

i know the ed shots can be hard but after the first two or three shots i actually look forward to the stick, maybe i am wierd! and if i cant get it in oil and have to go with water ill be using a much smaller needle which wont be anything. this cycle will tell me if im really doing the suspension next time. im sure i want to anyway and i would be this time but the guy we order from here doesnt like to deal in it because he worries about contamination as its usually suspended in water. so im doing the prop cycle, its like wanting a ferrari and settling for a corvette, still a nice car but everytime you see a ferrari you think about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

ok, so i did back thursday night and it was good, actually noticed my lats peeking around when i was doing pulldowns. i like doing them in front so much more. friday was mostly resting with some cardio. saturday went back to arms, still rock steady on them, cant wait for the cycle, i love how just when i think i cant do another rep i get pissed about it and crank out another 3 or 4! tonight is going back to chest and shoulders. this is about typical for me. i can never figure out the really complicated routines, im a simple guy bi's and tri's one day, chest and shoulders the next (which some will say im crazy for as you use tri's for chest and you wont have a good chest night blah blah blah) but i like that, sometimes i work chest and tri's on the same night in a superset...just for shits and giggles. then back is mostly alone on its night, legs are about every other back night depending on whether or not i puke. then a night of easy stuff, walking or cardio of some sort.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

chest and shoulders last night, bench is steadily rising again. my shoulders are sore as all get out. but all in all im feeling myself coming back up to full capacity. im making my order for my gear on friday and if this guy stays consistent ill have it in 7 days. should be right in time for the first of the month. i am so freaking amped about this cycle, my buddy is running the same thing and has put on about 15 lbs in 4 weeks. i grow faster than he does when we are off and last cycle i blew up quicker too (i think he got a little pissed) so im psyched! this is worse than kids waiting for christmas! back night tonight, ill keep posting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

havent been to the gym since my last post  had to go out of town on the weekend and just got back. still feeling pretty good though. went for about 45 minutes this morning and did cardio to wake up and im going to do arms tonight. i just emailed my order for confirmation so ill be getting my gear for this cycle in time for the first of the month. i also just got a digital camera so ill have pics up here for you to snicker at!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

what cycle have you finaly decided on then e-what? and when do you think your going to start it? also what's your goal to acheive by the end of it?

Get them pics up!

Sam.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

im going to run this...

weeks 1-12 test prop 100mg ED

weeks 1-4 dianabol 50mg ED

weeks 1-6 deca 400mg/week

weeks 4-9 trenbolone 100mg EOD

pct to follow

thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

exaktlywhat said:


> im going to run this...
> 
> weeks 1-12 test prop 100mg ED
> 
> ...


what kind of side effects can someone experience from that cycle?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

gyno since theres a lot of test involved, but i have a ton of nolva on hand, restlessness, at least thats how i equate it. i think its what some people call roid rage but im not that troglodidic so i can control my emotions and i just manifest it as unease and the urge to get in the gym and put a hurt on the old iron! the same sides are possible in this cycle as any other, they might be amplified by the amount of test im going to be on. considering doing a cycle? or are you experienced with gear?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

exaktlywhat said:


> gyno since theres a lot of test involved, but i have a ton of nolva on hand, restlessness, at least thats how i equate it. i think its what some people call roid rage but im not that troglodidic so i can control my emotions and i just manifest it as unease and the urge to get in the gym and put a hurt on the old iron! the same sides are possible in this cycle as any other, they might be amplified by the amount of test im going to be on. considering doing a cycle? or are you experienced with gear?


i havent exhausted or plateued training natural at the moment, so i have never run AAS but would not rule out trying a well reseached Cycle in the future that will enhance you not screw you. I want to know exactly what i am doing, not like some of posts on forums you read where people are starting cycles and have not a clue what they doing


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

that is really great to hear, a lot of people jump into aas without knowing anything, i think the biggest thing ive seen is guys starting cycles and they dont even know what pct is! http://www.steroidtips.com that is a good site for info on specific steroids as well as www.bodybuilding.com the writeups on bb.com that are done by peter "big cat" van mol are really good, a bit technical, but good none the less. and theres always our beloved musclechat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

ok, heres th pics, hope this works...if not then any advice is greatly appreciated. try not to laugh too hard! ill post this in the photo section too.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

ok, so now im so friggin excited to get off work, all of my gear just got to the house and i have a half hour to go. damn it, its like im a kid waiting for christmas morning again! im going to start my cycle this sunday, ive written out a rough training schedule for this cycle so far and it starts on sunday. now im amped. with my training im going to go something like this

weeks 1-3

night 1-back

night 2-chest/shoulders

night 3-legs

night 4-bis/tris

night 5-cardio, tanning, anything else

i forget what week 4-6 is split into, i have it written down at the house. ill drop it in here tomorrow.


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Exactlywhat,

do you find doing tris/bis on the same day good ? I do a chest/tris + back/bis combination

Cheers dude


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

ok, so i wasnt here yesterday to update but here i am now. i started everything yesterday morning. first shot was sweet bliss...i think i like this stuff way too much! so news, im upping to 600mg of deca per week spread into two shots. did back yesterday, great pump, kind of stiff today. i did deadlifts from a power rack last night, havent done them in a while due to an injury, got turned off to them. tonight is chest and shoulders. second shot was this morning, went into the thigh this time, much better, i like these more than glutes, not as akward. about bi's and tri's on the same night, as you can see by my posts here im a little un-orthodox when it comes to my workouts, i like the pump i get from working them the same night and theyre easy to superset if i want to. the routine im going with wor weeks 4-6 is going to be chest and bi's then back and legs then shoulders and tris with cardio and tanning on the 4th night. then i switch back. i know, its wierd but like i said, im all about the wierd stuff and whatever works!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

bored as hell at work, cant wait to get to the gym...amazingly enough my little problem with being able to eat has disappeared, now im doing good eating all day every couple hours. the water is a bit hard though, ive got about 32 ounces down so far, quite a bit to go still. now im just antsy to get this first week thru and start feeling some of the gear take effect!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

last night was chest and shoulders, good workout though it went a little slow as i had my tp and another person working with me, i dont like working more than two of us at a time. shoulders are sore as hell but the pain is beautiful. realized how weak i had gotten though.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Thats a good looking cycle mate 1.8 grams of gear a week, not bad going.

Carefull with the old shoulders its easy to injur them when your on.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

yeah, i always start out ridiculously light when doing things like laterals, first couple of exercises on them i dont go over 30 lbs on that movement. i was having a nagging pain in my left shoulder on my last cycle, it only flared up when i did flye motions. i think we id'd the problem though. when i used a pec deck or any machine for chest i would lift my shoulders or push them out and strain them. it didnt act up last night so i think ill be good, i hated not being able to do flyes. yeah, when i told my tp i was upping my deca to 600 a week he thought i was a little crazy at first but its two shots, three days in between. i just couldnt stand having so much extra deca left. i go to sleep at night looking forward to my shot the next morning. i know, im wierd.


----------

